# News Flashes



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Now on sale at IKEA - beds for lesbians: no nuts or screwing involved, it's all tongue and groove.

A Muslim has been shot with a starting pistol; police say it's definitely race related.

Due to a water shortage in Ireland, Dublin swimming baths have announced they are closing lanes 7 and 8.

I got a letter from Screw Fix Direct thanking me for my interest, but explaining they were not a dating agency.

The lead actor in the local pantomime production of Aladdin was anally raped by the gay genie on stage last night - to be fair the audience did try to warn him.

Just booked a table for Valentine's Day for me and the wife. Bound to end in tears though - she's **** at snooker.

Got a new Jack Russell pup today, he's mainly black and brown with just a small white area so I've called him Bradford.

If you get an email telling you that you can catch Swine Flu from tins of ham then delete it - It's Spam.

They say that sex is the best form of exercise. Now correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think 2 minutes and 15 seconds every 6 months is going to shift this beer belly.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant.
Hoggy.


----------



## yanto (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Some excellent jokes there, bout time someone posted some...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: Brilliant
PMSL at the starting pistol and Aladdin jokes.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

